
Biggest Threat to Apple: Google Chrome OS - TheStreet - nexneo
http://www.thestreet.com/_yahoo/story/11095372/1/biggest-threat-to-apple-google-chrome-os.html
======
GrandMasterBirt
Of the people I know:

my wife - tech unsavvy, afraid of the dvd player - has no use for chrome os.
Not enough features for her everyday use. Cannot play 99% of any flash content
she constantly uses. Cannot play netflix.

my daughter - 4 years old - has no use for chrome os. Does not play any game
she plays. What it plays has atrocious performance.

my grandparents (mother's side) - knows as much about computers as I do about
brain surgery, we both know it exists - has no use for chrome os. It does not
do 90% of what he does online which is watch videos and not on youtube. They
are windows format which can be played on any device other than chrome os.

my one tech unsavy friend - uses facebook and word processing. perfect for her
as she has no idea how to save files, google docs is a good solution. Needs to
be able to print.

every other friend - same category as wife. Note: I have only 1 tech savy
friend.

one friend's father - uses youtube and checks finance news online. The perfect
candidate.

So basically from every single person I know, only 2 maybe 3 people qualify as
the perfect chrome os users.

However, this reminds me of that movie about making a $100 computer. And they
had the exact same concept. No hard drives, store everything on the internet.

If chrome os is a 150 dollar unlabeled computer and we get more useful
applications and good performance there, it will change the face of computing.
The problem is that its more likely the iPad will do that, not the chrome os,
just needs a price reduction.

